# smoked fish help



## fisherman93 (Oct 15, 2014)

hello everyone, i have been browsing the site and i am looking for some advice on smoking (not grilling) a few fish that i have in my freezer. I have kingfish and yellowtail snapper. i know that kingfish is great for smoking, but i am not sure about the snapper. i just recently got a charcoal kettle grill for this reason, and i am also completely new to smoking, so any advice is greatly appreciated. 

thanks in advance :)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 15, 2014)

Not much help to ya on the kingfish & snapper.... I'am sure someone will be by soon with some suggestions or ya can use the search bar at the top of the page !  It can be very helpful, good luck !


----------



## historic foodie (Oct 16, 2014)

Kingfish is a perfect choice for smoking. If you can't find instructions for them specifically, see if you can find directions for blues or other strong, oily fish. Anything in the mackerel family would be ideal.

I would save the Yellowtail for another purpose. They're a lean, white-fleshed fish which do not take the smoke as well as oily ones.


----------



## fisherman93 (Oct 16, 2014)

i kind of figured as much, thank you for the advice, it really helps. i just wanted to see if snapper could be smoked, and if so, would it turn out well.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 17, 2014)

Good Morning and happy Friday!!!!

All fish can be smoked, in my opinion.

I've done a lot of whole Spanish Mackerel and whiting, and sardines, and smelts, and bluefish and mollusks and so much. (If any of my threads in my profile are helpful to you, then fantastic)!

Meanwhile, I look forward to your fish!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## historic foodie (Oct 17, 2014)

That's true, Leah; all fish _can _be smoked.

The question I always ask myself, though, is this: is this (i.e., smoking in this case) the best use of this particular fish....or cut of meat, for that matter.

All I'm saying is that lean fish, like yellowtail, are better served by other cooking methods.


----------



## fisherman93 (Dec 12, 2014)

well, i have a few developments that have happened since i created this thread. one of which is that the first grill i got was a cheap piece of junk that was damaged right out of the box. so, to make it up to myself, i saved up to get my very first Weber grill, and im loving every moment of it. in fact, i used it earlier today to smoke some kingfish and salmon. the kingfish was perfect, but the salmon was mediocre. 

here is a link to my very first Q-view :)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173943/smoked-salmon-and-kingfish-q-view


----------



## fisherman93 (Dec 12, 2014)

well, i have a few developments that have happened since i created this thread. one of which is that the first grill i got was a cheap piece of junk that was damaged right out of the box. so, to make it up to myself, i saved up to get my very first Weber grill, and im loving every moment of it. in fact, i used it earlier today to smoke some kingfish and salmon. the kingfish was perfect, but the salmon was mediocre. 

here is a link to my very first Q-view :)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173943/smoked-salmon-and-kingfish-q-view


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 12, 2014)

I love smoked kingfish,and make a smoked kingfish dip or spread with it.  I think that smoking yellowtail would be somewhat of a waste.  Search for a recipe for "snapper on the half shell" it is really good.


----------



## roller (Dec 12, 2014)

I find that most saltwater fish is good to go by smoking it..Not true with freshwater..


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2014)

Roller said:


> I find that most saltwater fish is good to go by smoking it..Not true with freshwater..


What about Salmon that came from the ocean and is caught while heading upriver?  Hmmmmm.


----------

